# Bombay mix vs Black DSH



## literaleigh (Feb 1, 2014)

I adopted my kitten Lydia, 7 months, from my local shelter. She's absolutely beautiful. She seems to have many physical traits as well as all the personality traits of the Bombay. The only physical traits she's missing are her fur isn't as short as a Bombay and her eyes are more yellow-green. I realize that being a shelter kitty means she's a Heinz 57, but I swear there's some Bombay in this baby girl. She's so loving and friendly, extremely intelligent, and constantly "talks" to me, almost






actually using inflection in her "voice". Just wondering. Included is a photo.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She's very beautiful! It's EXTREMELY unlikely that she's got any significant amount of Bombay in her.

They are a very rare breed and someone owning one would not likely let it randomly breed or let it outside unfixed to mingle with other cats.

Aside from that her coat doesn't look right to be a Bombay and her nose is too long without the distinctive 'brake'. She's a very pretty DSH.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Literaleigh, You now have the honor of being 'owned' by your very own Little House Panther!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yup!! I'm owned by a purebred Patent Leather Pocket Panther myself. The best 'breed' there is, jmo.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Love your description MowMow!!
I to, am owned by two now!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

She's beautiful. I love when cats' eyes have a twinkle of ornery.


----------

